# Custom HSV Splash Screen for Garmin 2730



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I've been wanting to do this for a while now...finally found the time.

*Using PhotoShop and Garmin's xImage software, I've changed my Street Pilot startup screen from boring:*










*To match-the-other-gauges custom cool:*










_(The actual images are very clean and not rasterized as they are *.bmps)_



















:cool


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Another shot at startup- came out cool IMHO.


----------



## abloveless (Oct 29, 2006)

wow thats pretty neat


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Schweet. Looks terrific. Got enough gizmos in there to keep you busy for your 4 hour one way commute! Noticed the Valentine. Is the CHP shooting a lot of radar on 5 through the mountains?


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

Is the GPS worth it? ive been wanting and i found one on ebay for 250 just wonderin if its a good deal. also wat XM reciver do you have?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Schweet. Looks terrific. Got enough gizmos in there to keep you busy for your 4 hour one way commute! Noticed the Valentine. Is the CHP shooting a lot of radar on 5 through the mountains?



Oh yeah. It's a regular Millimeter-wave Alley up there. :cool


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

Looks Great Groucho. You feel like you are fly'n a plane with all those lights bells and whistles? :cheers


----------

